# Eröffnung Flowtrail Stromberg am 14.05.!



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2011)

Tach auch, 

gar nicht so weit vom Odenwald, in Stromberg am Hunsrückrand, ist etwas nicht alltägliches entstanden: der erste gebaute Flowtrail im Umkreis von mehreren hundert Kilometern. Anders als bei den üblichen Bikeparkstrecken ist die Strecke mit mittlerem Gefälle und welliger Streckenführung einzig auf Flow angelegt. Dazu gibts ne Menge Anlieger, kleine bis große Kicker, leichte Shores mit Achterbahnfeeling auf der blauen und roten Variante. Dazu noch Gaps und Drops auf der schwarzen Variante. 
Wir haben dazu einen Pumptrack und einen Übungsparcours angelegt, auf dem man sich an die Streckenelemente vorsichtig herantasten kann. Ideal für alle Tourenbiker, die ihre Fahrtechnik verfeinern und es mal so richtig laufen lassen wollen. Und auch Freerider kommen mit breitem Grinsen aus dem Wald 

Ihr seid alle zur Eröffnung am 14.05. herzlich eingeladen!

Mehr Info zur Strecke und zum Eröffnungsevent und ein Video findet Ihr auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## Climax_66 (10. Mai 2011)

Servus, wir wollten euch mal besuchen, die Frage von meinen Jungs ist wie Sie den Berg jedesmal hoch kommen?
Habt ihr Shattle, Lift, oder per Menpower?
Gruß vom Hahnenkamm........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (10. Mai 2011)

Tach auch! Wenn Ihr der Site mal die Anfahrt aufruft, seht Ihr, wie Ihr die Abfahrt vom Ende bis zum Start des Wildhog Trail shuttlen könnt. Geht vom Parkplatz allerdings vorher noch mal 20 Höhenmeter rauf. 

@ all: auch wenn die ersten Fotos wegen Fullface noch nicht danach aussehen, die Strecke ist absolut Tourenbiker-tauglich! Also traut Euch ruhig!


----------



## bernd e (10. Mai 2011)

Präsi wir kommen, verlass dich drauf (andere Gruppe als die von Climax angesprochene). Jedoch nach der Eröffnung, da ist´s ruhiger


----------



## Puky Pitt (10. Mai 2011)

hört sich cool an. aber wieder über 200km weit von mir entfernt  aber vorbei schaun kann ma schon mal


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2011)

Und dann noch ein neues Video vom Flowtrail

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIjBCo5S4xA"]YouTube        - Flowtrail Stromberg[/nomedia]


----------



## rayc (12. Mai 2011)

Sieht extrem flowig aus.
Am Schluss wurde es sogar etwas interessant.

Finde es gut das gut das sowas gebaut wird. 
Scheinbar werden wit Biker inzwischen doch wahrgenommen.
Das wird der Gemeinde Stromberg gut tuen.

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2011)

Bin auch am überlegen wann ich die 80km mal Anreise


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Mai 2011)

Nach Studieren der Page weiß ich jetzt auch wie das ab geht.
Da ich von der Idee bis zur Umstzung höchsten Respekt zolle, will ich das unterstützen und bin am Samstag am Start.
Ich hoffe man lernt den ein oder anderen beim Umtrunk mal kennen.
120 Km sind ja noch im Rahmen.
Gruß vom Kamm


----------



## raccoon78 (14. Mai 2011)

@thomas 
von Seiten der IG haben wir uns fest vorgenommen, Stromberg anzufahren, allerdings auch erst wenn man nicht mehr Rad an Rad fahren muss. Mal schauen, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja sogar eine "Reisegruppe" zusammen zustellen 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Mai 2011)

Tach allerseits!

Bericht und Fotos von der Eröffnung sind jetzt online auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (27. August 2011)

Hi Ihr Leutz!

Hier mal ein paar News zum Flowtrail Stromberg:

1. Der Bau vom NoJokes Trail hat begonnen 
2. Jetzt gibts auch was ganz außergewöhnliches zu gewinnen:
Schaut einfach hier:
http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/78-willkommen/91-ein-tag-am-district-ride


----------



## X-Präsi (7. September 2011)

*Flowtrail goes TV!

Morgen (Donnerstag) ca. 13.20 Uhr ist der Flowtrail im ZDF-Mittagsmagazin zu sehen. *
Der dortige Chef vom Dienst hat einen Selbstversuch gemacht: wollte als Ungeübter den Flowtrail überleben. Ist ihm auch *fast* unversehrt gelungen  die "arbeitende Bevölkerung" kanns dann auch in der ZDF-Mediathek später ansehen.

Ein Fotoshooting mit der Mountain Bike diese Woche musste leider wegen Schlechtwetters verschoben werden. Kommt dann im (hoffentlich) goldenen Oktober.


----------

